
Papa John's founder claims he was set up - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/11/26/papa-johns-founder-claims-he-was-set-up-warns-that-day-reckoning-will-come/
======
Jamwinner
Is this the same guy who claimed that obamas election would force him
personally to raise pizza prices and layoff workers?

Yup.

[https://www.christianpost.com/news/papa-johns-boycott-
outrag...](https://www.christianpost.com/news/papa-johns-boycott-outrage-over-
obama-reelection-job-threats-84797/)

What a great face for a company. Clearly a set-up /s.

(sorry for link source, was 1st i found in ddg.)

